# Do you brush your Golden's teeth?



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I should, I really should ... Right now I give him raw beef bones occasionally, but I can't get those frequently enough to keep his teeth super white.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We have brushed Samson's teeth, but it's not a routine, yet.... I'd like to do it more...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

don't need to brush Tom's teeth yet, wouldn't be able to keep him still anyhow, think the next visit to the vet will be quite entertaining !!!
What I am doing though is each morning after he's eaten half my toast and had his spot of tea ( as Greg puts it ) I give him a large denta stick, which he really enjoys and keeps him occupied for a few minutes, it's supposed to do the biz, according to the packet any way.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I used to have a routine where I'd brush Lucky's teeth just before the kids were tucked in for the night. They thought it pretty cool...Lucky having to brush his teeth too. But I got off the routine....Its been a month since his teeth has been brushed.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie and Hootie wont hold still to brush them...they are getting alot of bones to chew on.....


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Twice a week is my goal. Sometimes more and sometimes less


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I brush both Buffy's and Abby's once a week. I must admit there have been a few missed weeks, but not many.


----------



## hannahgoldenr53 (Jun 3, 2006)

*teeth time*

Hi All,

I Brush Hannahs Teeth 3 Times A Week. But I Have To Chase Her Around The Living Room. She Hates It. So Now I Got Her Chicken Flavored Tooth Paste No More Chasing. I Bought Her A 3 Headed Brush So Its Easier For Both Of Us.i Take Care Of Her Teeth Better Than I Do My Own.lol


----------



## hannahgoldenr53 (Jun 3, 2006)

*teeth time*

Hi All,

I Brush Hannahs Teeth 3 Times A Week. But I Have To Chase Her Around The Living Room. She Hates It. So Now I Got Her Chicken Flavored Tooth Paste No More Chasing. I Bought Her A 3 Headed Brush So Its Easier For Both Of Us.i Take Care Of Her Teeth Better Than I Do My Own.lol


----------



## Teddy Monster (Aug 28, 2006)

I cant even remember the last time I brushed Teddy's teeth!


----------



## orfjara (May 22, 2005)

I don't brush their teeth but they have Dentastix to chew every day and other chewy rasks which help to stop plaque forming on their teeth.


----------



## Mara (Jun 24, 2005)

Voted for seldom BRUSH teeth but that is not really true, the groomer does it when ever I take Millie and Lady in . So one every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

I did twice a week with Sandy along with D-chewbones so did her groomer and our Vet. She didn't mind because I (we) started this habit when she was a young puppy. I have and will continue this very same routine with Nugget. I also brushed her every other day. What Sandy didn't like was us 
looking in her ears, we were able to do it. But she made us understand she didn't enjoy it. (She didn't have to like it, she had to put up with us doing it!)


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

About once a week with a children's toothbrush that my hygienist gives me. She takes it one step further and flosses her Golden's teeth but I haven't been brave enough to attempt that.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

If we brush her teeth I think its going to be very rarely. We plan on getting these chewable dentabone strips for her to chew on.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I brush Shy teeth twice a week. Should I be brushing them more? She does get plenty of bones and greenies too.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

DanielleH said:


> I brush Shy teeth twice a week. Should I be brushing them more? She does get plenty of bones and greenies too.


The bones are good....but I've heard A LOT of bad stuff about greenies, though...


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

I brush Z' teeth every evening after her dinner. Also wipe her face and muzzle with a small damp towel. She will come to me and lie down still for brushing, though she thinks she is supposed to chew on the brush. :bowl:


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I started giving her the greenies about 2 weeks ago, the reason I started was because the package said helps cleans teeth and freshen breath.. but now that I know that greenies are that great after all I will not give them to her any more. Thank you Rick


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

DanielleH said:


> I started giving her the greenies about 2 weeks ago, the reason I started was because the package said helps cleans teeth and freshen breath.. but now that I know that greenies are that great after all I will not give them to her any more. Thank you Rick


If you do a search here on the forum, there's been a lot of talk about them... I guess they don't digest well, and if they swallow pieces too big, they can cause all kinds of problems.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I found this report:

http://www.kirotv.com/investigations/5325021/detail.html


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Rick 
Thank you very much for that article. I am never giving Shy another greenie again. I think I will stick to her regular bones, and brushing her teeth.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I found this report:
> http://www.kirotv.com/investigations/5325021/detail.html


Once again very very helpful...I have never heard of these "greenies" but I will def. keep away from this now that I have watched this video. Thanxs sooo much !!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I've seen many other articles about the same thing..... I've almost bought them before too, until I had seen it discussed her...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker doesnt really have much in the way of teeth right now lol. But when he gets older and big teeth I will brush them


----------



## goldlover (Jun 19, 2005)

*eyes stains*

Callie (at nearly 15 months old) now has drippy eyes and eye stains. nothing has changed (food, habits, etc.). How do I treat this? I have used a dog eye wash which has done nothing. the vet has offered no reason for eye stains. 

If anyone has experienced this, please let me know. thanks!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm ashamed to say this, but I do not. I do have a finger toothbrush though in my purse that I bought sometime ago for this purpose, but keep forgetting the toothpaste. Thanks for the reminder!

His teeth are nice and white though. I wonder if apples aren't helping that out, I always share my apples with him, plus he's a slow eater so that may be helping this as well.


----------



## potatolover (Jan 12, 2007)

I rarely brush my dog's teeth. I've been feeding my golden dry food ever since he was 2 months old, and don't give him table scraps/human food. For treats I give him dog biscuits, carrots and dental chews. He is 11 years old, and his teeth are so tartar-free and healthy the vet didn't even bother to have his teeth professionaly clean last time he was under anaesthesia for neutering. But he enjoys the occasional brushing but i rarely do it.


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

I brush Leo's teeth at least 2 times a week. I learned my lesson with Cheena. She is slowly having all of her teeth pulled. They are all rotting. The vet told me that it is not my fault she has soft teeth and even if I would haved brushed her teeth daily the same thing would have happened but I still feel guilty. I also know that it is same with humans. Some have soft teeth that go bad. I wonder if there are false teeth for dogs?


----------



## kjp502 (Oct 27, 2006)

Just wondering, for those people that do brush their GR's teeth, do they normally eat dry or wet food? Do you think this makes a difference?


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

I brush Wrigley's teeth about once a week. I use the tooth wipes instead of a brush, though. He likes the taste of them so I get a little more cooperation. Though he would rather eat the wipe than let me use it on his teeth. :uhoh: 

When I was mixing canned food with his kibble, I noticed his teeth were dirtier with dried food. I think canned food makes for dirtier teeth, IMO.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Hali likes to have her teeth brushed. I bought one of those battery powered toothbrushes and it makes it much easier. I currently need to buy doggie toothpaste tho so we haven't been to reliable about the brushing lately.


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

I never brush my dog's teeth, and I'm not ashamed of it.  They have sparkly white teeth, due to the fact that 1) they are eating dry food and 2) they chew on a LOT of raw bones. We get our bones from the meat locker....they just pitch them, so we go and take some off their hands.  The dogs LOVE 'em. Naturally. Duh. :doh:


----------



## Momo (Jan 9, 2007)

Nop. Can't imagine holding her still for that long. 
Her teeth seem clean so far, 
we just giveher a Mentos from time to time for bad breath


----------



## Jetfever (Dec 27, 2006)

I brush Roxy's teeth 2 or 3 times a week with a brush/paste from PetSmart. In the evening, after a long day, she will lie quiet on her side/ back and let me brush her teeth, but she tries to lick the brush clean as I scrub. Sometimes I combine a tooth brushing with a Hair/ Body brushing. I have done this since we got her at 8 weeks.


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

I started brushing Kerry's teeth when she was a pup. She enjoys it but will only have them brushed in the bathroom, standing up at the basin.
Molly isn't as keen to have hers brushed.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't brush dogs teeth--

I do give them bones and dry food--(and lots of other food)--and buy dental treat things, which make Julie go goofy--we have taken to calling her 'duck dog' when she has one. It is cute--she puts the whole square in her mouth --she looks like she has a duck bill. Then she stands at the door and tries to beg to get out--I am sure she has a stash buried in the yard somewhere.


----------

